# Muscles and Peng



## dmax999 (Nov 18, 2006)

Peng, for those that do not know, is the skeletal structure of the body to correctly line up techniques. It is an element in Tai Chi's creation of massive force and strikes without using much muscular force.

The problem I always had was when throwing "technically incorrect" punches the punch will be harder the more muscles you put into it. Yet to hit even harder requires not using muscles at all. This seemed a contradiction. This was one of the main points I never understood about Tai Chi, yet from heavy bag work I knew it to be absolutly true.

My conclusion, when not using correct peng you can compensate by using muscles. An example when punching and your upper arm is placed incorrectly your muscles can keep it in place despite that. Also the stronger your muscle the more force you can put through your incorrectly placed arm and keep it there, keeping your structure intact even though it is incorrect.

However, using correct peng you can throw a similar punch and no muscles will be needed to keep the arm in place. Your muscles in this case are used to put your skeleton in the correct position and move your strike as quickly as possible to the target.

This theory also works with MAs that have you remain relaxed until the last instant when the strike hits. This leaves you relaxed and quicker until the hit, and then the "false peng" of using your muscles to maintain the structure of your strike.

Any thoughts on this theory?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 18, 2006)

Peng is ward off and it is generally used to create distance between you and you opponent. 

Fingers and palm are relaxed with power in the wrists and forearm

And the energy for peng comes from the back leg


----------



## pete (Nov 18, 2006)

dmax999 said:


> This theory also works with MAs that have you remain relaxed until the last instant when the strike hits. This leaves you relaxed and quicker until the hit, and then the "false peng" of using your muscles to maintain the structure of your strike.
> 
> Any thoughts on this theory?


strictly an external principle. internal arts do not contract the muscles at the last instant, or anytime for that matter.  the internal arts feel that in order to contract the muscles, one would not be able to control which muscles are being tensed, and therefore negating the extending muscles by also contracting the flexing muscles.  
for example, throw a punch and contract upon hitting a target.  now see if you've contracted both your tricep (extending) AND bicep (flexing).  contracting the bicep is actually reducing the effectiveness of your strike.
hope this helps...
pete


----------



## East Winds (Nov 19, 2006)

Yes, I agree with both Xue Sheng and Pete. I think you may be confusing Peng with Fa Jing.

Very best wishes


----------



## Laoshi77 (Nov 25, 2006)

I agree with East Winds - 'peng' (pronounced 'pung') is the expansion of the body to uproot an oppnent, or maybe more accurately it is the Yang element of Taiqiquan.


----------

